# Mediterranean Cruise



## dioxide45 (Sep 11, 2012)

I could ask this over at CruiseCritic, but figured I would ask here first. We are looking at a Mediterranean cruise in 2014 or 2015. Most likely 2015 so we can save up some more flyer miles to get free airfare. We are looking at May or sometime in the fall; Sept or Oct.

What time of year is best weather wise? Both appear to be about the same temps. Is there anything we need to be concerned about with busy weeks?. Any holiday weeks or anything else that we need to consider as we prefer to travel during the slower times so crowds are at a minimum.

_Eta. I realize I posted this in the wrong forum. Already requested it to be moved._


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 11, 2012)

My vote is for Sept/Oct. Imo the most wonderful time in a place where about 10-11 months a year are wonderful. School will be in session, so kiddos will be fewer; restaurants, museums will be less crowded, shopkeepers more able to give you individual attention. Actually the only time I avoid Europe in general is July/August. Europeans are ALL on vacation, there are thousands of American college kids backpacking, it's hot/humid and a/c is scarce. 

As an aside, we were just looking at some cruises, and saw a WindStar from Barcelona to Lisbon. Think big sailboat. Brochure price is about $4500. As a veteran, unbelieveably $799. So if you have any affinities, age, memberships, veteran, police/fire- whatever. List them in your profile at Vacationstogo. It might save you a bundle.

Jim


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 12, 2012)

Another vote for Sep / Oct. I always travel to Europe during that time. 

Cheers


----------



## elaine (Sep 12, 2012)

sept to very early Oct---Med can get choppy and windy into Oct. May is still sort of cool and can be rainy at ports such as Cannes. We did 13 days mid-end Sept and it was perfect. Also, for Sept travel, there are usually a few ships that go from North Europe (England, Amsterdam, Copenhagen, etc.) to the Med (Barcelona, Rome) to reposition for Fall cruising--these are usually a very good price and you see A LOT of Europe. Wish they had one for our trip--but we must travel in Aug. Most airlines will let you fly into/out of different cities-- London and Rome. Elaine


----------



## cgeidl (Sep 14, 2012)

*Going tomorrow*

We picked mid September to mid October. Temperatures in SIcily where we are going are much like Hawaii. Two weeks there followed by a cruise RT to Venice from Barcelona and end the trip October 17th.
It,s a hard choice between spring blossoms and fall colors. For me it's the fall.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 14, 2012)

cgeidl said:


> We picked mid September to mid October. Temperatures in SIcily where we are going are much like Hawaii. Two weeks there followed by a cruise RT to Venice from Barcelona and end the trip October 17th.



I'm envious! You'll have a great time. We just signed up yesterday for the WindStar I referenced upthread. $4000 off for each of us was just too much to pass on. It won't be the best time of year (Nov) but aside from some rain possibility it will be fine. We've spent time in Barcelona and Lisbon- where we'll extend again, and made cruise stops at most of the other ports, so it will be sort of a re-visit by tall ship.

Jim


----------



## Alembic86 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Best Time...YMMV*

My wife and I have taken about 18 cruises to date.  Our last one was about this time last year.  We have gone to just about every decent size port, including those in Egypt and Israel.  We prefer going between late September and mid December.  I realize this is a BIG window to choose from, but you might need it...especially if you're planning to use FF miles (the more popular routes do tend to go quickly).

Our reasoning is that fewer kids travel on the ship during that time period, especially in Europe.  We teach pre-K kids in our Church so we don't hate kids - we just like our quiet.  I have also heard that April to mid-May is good - but since that's my busy season I can't comment on that personally.

Hope this helps.


----------

